# Current USA Satellite Plus PRO LED Light Fixture 36"



## ParkerTown (Feb 18, 2016)

Wondering if this is better then the Finnex Planted+ 24/7?
Thoughts please or if you know any other options let me know, Im not looking for the cheapest just an all around solid light 

Thanks


----------



## Haven (Dec 26, 2012)

I have 2 of them and they are great. The 48" is for my heavily planted tank and you can fully customize the white/green /red/ blue spectrum.
The 60" is on my 120g full of Cichlids, their color really pops when you have the blue turned up.
They have a really handy 15 minute ramp up and ramp down feature. I highly recommend them, not cheap though but worth every penny.
They also look nice and sleek, sits well with glass covers or open top.

4012	36" - 48"	34.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	45 Watts	30-6500K/14-RGBW, 44 LEDs total
4013	48" - 60"	46.8 x 3.5 x 0.44	60 Watts	40-6500K/20-RGBW, 60 LEDs total


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The Current Satellite are great, got 2 of them. I think best bang for the buck.


----------



## ParkerTown (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, I'm pretty sure it's what I'll be going with


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

The Satellite+ Pro is better than the Planted+ 24/7. You might also want to look into the Fluval Planted 2.0. It has more PAR and is cheaper (in price) than the Current. It's fully waterproof and has a 3 year warranty. On its own, the Fluval has different modes and can dim; however, if you want the additional features (ramping and the ability program the lights), you'd have to pay more for the Fluval wireless controller, in which case the Current would be cheaper.

Version 2.0 - Fluval Aqualife & Plant Full Spectrum Performance LED Strip Light, 91 cm - 115 cm (36 in - 46 in) - 46 Watts - WITH FREE FLUVAL LENS CLEANING KIT - $14.99 Value // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canad


----------



## Kyuss420 (Nov 20, 2014)

Never used the Finnex lights, but i've just acquired the current usa sat pro+ 48" and its pretty good! I believe a video I watched, within the context of that tank, stated the par was around 45-50 which is pretty solid.

Honestly, in terms of the additional features, I dont use em at all, besides the first day. The built in timer is pretty cool though and I like the attempt at the sunrise/sunset, but they could have improved on that a bit IMO. With all this said, the price I got it for, it was just an unbeatable buy.


----------



## jart (Jun 3, 2010)

Kyuss420 said:


> Never used the Finnex lights, but i've just acquired the current usa sat pro+ 48" and its pretty good! I believe a video I watched, within the context of that tank, stated the par was around 45-50 which is pretty solid.


What distance was the PAR measured? Are you still pleased with the light? Are you growing demanding plants? Thanks in advance.


----------

